# Premium Models



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you are interested Keystone has now posted on thier website, the Premium "LE" models.

Check it out.

Special Models Clicky Thingy!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Interesting. The monster model 30QBHS-LE is 33' but claimed to be only 5940# dry weight. Compare that to the near identical floorplan of the 31RQS at 7300# dry, and ya wonder how they did it







This would not appear to be a "premium" edition but rather an economical version.

Also, from a marketing standoint, they really didn't spell out why these are limited and what makes them different from the other models. Pretty vague. For example:

On the 21RS-LE they claim:

"Hot Features!
Industry leading slide-out rear bed 
Front bunks 
Dinette converts into extra sleeping space 
Easy towing with half ton pick-up truck "

Um, well yeah, we already expect that which is standard on an Outback.

This whole thing seems half baked. Maybe they're still in the process of developing the idea as it's presented to the market (allbeit, late!). I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for awhile.

ON EDIT: I see that they also added a "premiere edition" sydney to the fold. At least they defined this one well.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Interesting. The monster model 30QBHS-LE is 33' but claimed to be only 5940# dry weight. Compare that to the same floorplan of the 31RQS at 7300# dry, and ya wonder how they did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You hit the nail on the head Jim. The Keystone reps told me they were still "working out a few bugs." What I am very curious about is the LE models with the electric awning, max air fan, lcd tv and aluminum rims at no additional cost over the original model. Curious.... But Never-the-less I have called Keystone again and asked for digital photo's. Our local dealer does not have any of these on thier lot or on thier radar yet. Additionally there are more changes to be revealed so I am told.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm obviously not in the market but...um...wouldn't it be a reasonable thing for a manufacturer to put the new stuff...um...into their marketing plan? Marketing plans usually include brochures & web sites







Unreleased, unannounced, secret changes (even to dealers) probably won't help their Sales numbers much







0

I don't know the models that these LEs are based on....do you guys see key differences? The 21 looks to me like a modified 25rs-s....







Maybe there's been an assumtion that an "LE" would be a special offer to include MORE cool stuff on only a few models for limited time. It's sounding more & more like they have produced a few models based on prior floorplans but with FEWER amenities - maybe to attract families who don't need, want, or can't afford the full-blown foundation model.









If that's what they're doing - good for them...hope it works to increase their sales and presents a few Outback models to families who would otherwise buy a poorer quality product. Can't really slam Keystone for taking a turn that is different from what may have been assumed to be the meaning of "LE".

Just a thought....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Coachlight RV sales posted this on another thread about 2008 floorplans. Looks like the LE models come with some nice upgrades.



> Here is the information on the LE's
> 21RSLE - same floorplan as 21rs with a few changes like no shelf above bed etc
> 30QBSLE- front queen with large 18" depth slide and four bunks in rear
> The LE's have less options and priced less
> ...





> The 21 looks to me like a modified 25rs-s....


The 21RS has been around for a long time, I'm kind of suprised they would offer a limited edition model of one of the smallest trailers in the line, you would think they would offer it on only the larger models.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone wanting to see photos of a 30QBHS LE, check out here: Holman RV
At least last year, all photos on their website were of the actual trailer.


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

Was just at the Hershey show yesterday and the Outback rep told me that in November they are going to release 5 new floor plans for the Sydney 5th wheel which will include bed slides and bunkhouse slides. He offered that information because I had told him I was looking for an upgrade to my current Outback but didn't like what they currently offered in the form of a bunkhouse 5er model.

The show was great anyone that can should check it out!! I'm going back Saturday.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Racechasers said:


> Was just at the Hershey show yesterday and the Outback rep told me that in November they are going to release 5 new floor plans for the Sydney 5th wheel which will include bed slides and bunkhouse slides. He offered that information because I had told him I was looking for an upgrade to my current Outback but didn't like what they currently offered in the form of a bunkhouse 5er model.
> 
> The show was great anyone that can should check it out!! I'm going back Saturday.


Good news! Of course, I'm not looking....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Racechasers said:


> Was just at the Hershey show yesterday and the Outback rep told me that in November they are going to release 5 new floor plans for the Sydney 5th wheel which will include bed slides and bunkhouse slides.


 THAT would be some of the SIGNIFICANT changes they were talking about!

Eric


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Racechasers said:


> Was just at the Hershey show yesterday and the Outback rep told me that in November they are going to release 5 new floor plans for the Sydney 5th wheel which will include bed slides and bunkhouse slides.


How about going back to something like our beloved 28BHS? I can't believe that they got rid of the midsized double bunk model.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Was just at the Hershey show yesterday and the Outback rep told me that in November they are going to release 5 new floor plans for the Sydney 5th wheel which will include bed slides and bunkhouse slides. He offered that information because I had told him I was looking for an upgrade to my current Outback but didn't like what they currently offered in the form of a bunkhouse 5er model.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

These new models do seem to be all over the board a bit.

21RS-LE: I don't really see any significant changes at all in the floor plan, or the specs. Don't know what is special about this one.

30-OBHS-LE: This is a new model. Obvious Outback version of the Sydney 31RQ-S. I actually kind of like it better, in that the entertainment center seems to be better positioned relative to the sofa. If price is significantly less than the Sydney, this could be a winner.

31RQS-LE and 32BHDS: Obvious equipment upgrades to these. It will be interesting to see prices.

We have an RV show in town this weekend. I will see what more I can find out.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Interesting. The monster model 30QBHS-LE is 33' but claimed to be only 5940# dry weight. Compare that to the near identical floorplan of the 31RQS at 7300# dry, and ya wonder how they did it


I for one will not believe anything posted on Keystone's website regarding weights. Still to this day, the website says my 2006 26RS GVWR is 7000 lbs, but the sticker on my camper says 6105 lbs!

BTW, did you notice on the Holman RV photo of the new 30QBSLE that it has smaller, cross-ways mounted propane tanks? That's not an upgrade in my book.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice Sydney Upgrades. Almost makes me wish i waited a few months.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> If you are interested Keystone has now posted on thier website, the Premium "LE" models.
> 
> Check it out.
> 
> Special Models Clicky Thingy!


Has anyone looked at their digital literature, the photo of the 21RS LE shows a unit without a tank cover and no outside stove.

A couple of years back Keystone produced the Zeppelin and Zeppelin LE and on that model it meant least expensive. In particular the AC unit was downgraded, it didn't have mounted stabilizers, spare tire was an option etc..

I'm thinking that the Outback LE might be similar









Ed


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, I must be an idiot. Why don't I see any LE anything at the link above?

Never mind.

Looking at the Holman pic bathroom, what is on the wall outside the bathroom?

The top one looks like a thermostat possibly? Another thread suggests they're abandoning the remote control AC for a wall-mounted thermostat.

But what is the thing in the middle?

Is the bottom one the switch for the bathroom lights outside the bathroom? I can just see somebody flipping that off at the most inopportune time.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Ok, I must be an idiot. Why don't I see any LE anything at the link above?
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> ...


Also take that there's no wall border, and the sinks are not molded and looks to be formica looking with sink inserts, no linen closet in bath, and no outside security light.

This sorta reminds of those can you spot the difference pictures I used to see in the Sunday funny papers









Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> These new models do seem to be all over the board a bit.
> 
> 21RS-LE: I don't really see any significant changes at all in the floor plan, or the specs. Don't know what is special about this one.
> 
> ...


there will be a couple there that looks like Rick and I but it's not us, and they are only looking. Our friends here wanted to go look at campers so we are escorting them into the big scary world of rv's.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Looking at the Holman pic bathroom, what is on the wall outside the bathroom?
> 
> The top one looks like a thermostat possibly? Another thread suggests they're abandoning the remote control AC for a wall-mounted thermostat.
> 
> But what is the thing in the middle?


The middle one is the tank gauges, water pump switch, as well as the elec. and gas water heater switches. We have one just like that in our Sydney.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Bottom one is the switch for the slide out.... wherever it is????

BTW I have to agree with others comments that 'LE' in Keystones books is not a premium or upgraded model. This is a less expensive 'cost sensitive' model. Other Mfg's use the same logic.

Take a look at the Wildcat line by Forest River. They have a Wildcat LE and it is a stripped down line.

They are targeting a lower end market with this line.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

luv2rv said:


> Bottom one is the switch for the slide out.... wherever it is????
> 
> BTW I have to agree with others comments that 'LE' in Keystones books is not a premium or upgraded model. This is a less expensive 'cost sensitive' model. Other Mfg's use the same logic.
> 
> ...


So I guess Gilligan got that promotion to Outback LE after all, huh??


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Does LE mean *L*acking *E*verything?

It doesn't have border, it has "curtains" vs accordion doors.

It just looks plain... *NOT* at all the Outback interior I fell in love with!









MaeJae



> *luv2rv*Posted Yesterday, 11:21 PM Bottom one is the switch for the slide out.... wherever it is????
> 
> BTW I have to agree with others comments that 'LE' in Keystones books is not a premium or upgraded model. This is a less expensive 'cost sensitive' model. Other Mfg's use the same logic.
> 
> ...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Although the beds are in the same places, it's no comparison to the 31RQS. There is no WALL dividing the queen bedroom from the rest of the unit; the entertainment center just sits in the middle of the floor(?); no sleeper sofa...just the armless one, the counters stop abruptly, instead of curving out, losing alot of cabinet space/countertop space (sink is in the "L" on the 31RQS cabinets); no overhead cabinets throughout on slideout; no shower stall or storage area in the bathroom; tanks are up front vs. in a side door; no outside oven; outside storage is CONSIDERABLY smaller front and back; no long closets in front queen bedroom; probably has the smaller fridge and smaller a/c unit, as well.
Bottom line: this is missing several hundred pounds of cabinets, WALLS, shower, counter, sofa and everything. Where do they get off calling it a "LE"?? Usually this means "luxury edition" or "limited edition"............DUH!!







Don't these people know ANYTHING??







Of course, I guess they could say it's "limited" in "luxury".








Darlene


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

We were at PA RV show at Hershey yesterday and got to see the 30QBHS-LE model. The dealer told us they call it LE because they are 'show' models and they will only make them for a couple of months. They are priced right. Dealer wanted 16.9k for it and that was before haggling over the price. I actually liked it. They've cut some corners but most things are the same as any other OB like enclosed underbelly. The slide out is a 'super slide out' so inside is very roomy. Interestingly, they had no stickers on it about the weight, nothing outside or inside. I didn't think they could ship them without one but I guess I was wrong. One notable thing was that it didn't have the outback signature propane tank cover. It uses the common type used by everyone else.

Personally, I would've bought it on the spot if we could make a deal but we didn't even talk price because my wife had her eyes set on a 28rsds. My problem is the price difference and the weight and I like the floor plan for 30-QBHS-LE better. We may just wait and upgrade next spring when we try to upgrade our TV.

FR


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Should be LE for "Light Edition" -- those twin 20-gal tanks look horrible. And I use my outside stove more than the inside one...

Why cheapen your brand?

jdl


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> Should be LE for "Light Edition" -- those twin 20-gal tanks look horrible. And I use my outside stove more than the inside one...
> 
> Why cheapen your brand?
> 
> jdl


I don't see it as cheapening the brand. They are just trying to attract a different group of customers. One of outback's advantages over the others was its floorplans. Others are starting to catch on and they are coming out with similar units but much lower prices. Of course they are not OB quality. The LE still has the same quality as all other OB. They just took some stuff off to compete with the likes of Jayco that have big TT that weight a lot less. BTW, this thing is actually 33' long. I think this may be the lowest priced TT of that length with halfway decent quality.

We compared this with 28RSDS and in side by side comparison there were some things I liked about the LE. It seems much roomier than 28RSDS because of the super slide. I don't like where the TV goes in 28RSDS. The ent center is a good idea for this model. I also like the queen bed room instead of the rear slide. RS are good if don't want to tow something long but still want the space. Once you are around 28'-30' it starts to lose its appeal. Getting out of bed in the middle of the night from the slide bed is not fun.

If we get one of these (and we are still pondering the decision), I will probably mod it in many ways. For instance, put bigger propane tanks, add doors to the queen bed side instead of curtains and do the same with bunk side. Also change the steps so it is not so high off the ground.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

LE may mean less expensive, less exciting, but not luxury edition.

Randy


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

[/quote]

I don't see it as cheapening the brand. They are just trying to attract a different group of customers. One of outback's advantages over the others was its floorplans. Others are starting to catch on and they are coming out with similar units but much lower prices. Of course they are not OB quality. The LE still has the same quality as all other OB. They just took some stuff off to compete with the likes of Jayco that have big TT that weight a lot less...
[/quote]

Sure it does... First, when your brand differentiator is a cocktail of great quality, amenities and value at a reasonable price, you end up looking like everyone else because you just took away one of the major elements to your brand -- in this case, many of the amenities... which many, many Outbackers have come to know and love. Sure, you take away the LP tank fairing to save $50. You just made your trailer look like every other piece of junk on the road. Second, the marketing is very confusing -- some of the "LE" models get reduced features, while it appears the Sydney "LE" models get enhanced features. Third, it's always a risky play to start competing on price.

I like Outbacks, know a lot about them and I'M confused...

Doesn't make any sense to me except for Keystone to perhaps sell a few more trailers in the near term to folks who are more price sensitive, who in my experience, are more likely to be less brand-loyal than others. Look at Outback's history to date. Look at Airstream. Very dangerous play, IMHO.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Ok, I must be an idiot. Why don't I see any LE anything at the link above?
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> ...


Did anyone notice that it's not a "step tub?" That is a big improvement!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Although the beds are in the same places, it's no comparison to the 31RQS. There is no WALL dividing the queen bedroom from the rest of the unit; the entertainment center just sits in the middle of the floor(?); no sleeper sofa...just the armless one, the counters stop abruptly, instead of curving out, losing alot of cabinet space/countertop space (sink is in the "L" on the 31RQS cabinets); no overhead cabinets throughout on slideout; no shower stall or storage area in the bathroom; tanks are up front vs. in a side door; no outside oven; outside storage is CONSIDERABLY smaller front and back; no long closets in front queen bedroom; probably has the smaller fridge and smaller a/c unit, as well.
> Bottom line: this is missing several hundred pounds of cabinets, WALLS, shower, counter, sofa and everything. Where do they get off calling it a "LE"?? Usually this means "luxury edition" or "limited edition"............DUH!!
> 
> 
> ...


That model that is pictured is NOT a Sydney, so it will not look like a Sydney. It certainly is not very far off from what my 28BHS was.......

Steve


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

SconnieJonny said:


> Should be LE for "Light Edition" -- those twin 20-gal tanks look horrible. And I use my outside stove more than the inside one...
> 
> Why cheapen your brand?
> 
> jdl


Same reason Jaguars Mercedes, BMWs, etc. started making entry-level lines a few years ago that the average Joe could afford. Granted, they probably expect to create a brand loyalty that's not realistic in a TT of this level, but think of how insulting it was for some of the snobs that can afford the $60,000 car to have somebody in the next lane driving a $25,000 version.

Bottom line is it's a calculated move all about selling more product and making more profit.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I think they messed up when they dumped the 27RBS floor plan also. It would be interesting to know the break down of sales numbers by model.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Anyone wanting to see photos of a 30QBHS LE, check out here: Holman RV
> At least last year, all photos on their website were of the actual trailer.


Look at the...........BATHTUB!!!!!!!!


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

We're kind of interested in upgrading to a 31RQS. I just can't take the slide out queen anymore. Where are the propane tanks located?

Thank you,
John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Bottom line is it's a calculated move all about selling more product and making more profit.


Of course it is! Keystone is a business... not the United Way. Selling more product, and making more profit is their job.

I also noticed that in the specs page of the Keystone website, they now refer to trailer weight as "Shipping Weight", not Dry Weight. This is a subtle, but significant difference. And probably much more accurate. Remember that our Outbacks ship from the factory without batteries, full propane tanks, awnings, etc. Shipping Weight and Delivered Weight are going to be two very different things. This change should clear up much of the misunderstanding as to what these things really weigh.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Keystone already came out with the Passport line which they market as ultra-lite. It has some of the same Outback plans and the outside stove. Seems they could increase the offerings within this line without cheapening the Outbacks.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We toured the 31RQS at the Hershey show on Saturday. Unfortunately, I would not be able to live with having only 1 step in order to board the trailer. It seemed too big of a leap to climb aboard and I would imagine it would only be worse if you didn't have a level campsite. I guess we have to remember that we already have an Outback and that we are accustomed to certain amenities. Those who do not have an Outback wouldn't realize that. DH and I agreed that after touring lots and lots of trailers we are still extremely pleased with our Outback's quality and conveniences. AND, best of all, are darn proud to be an Outbacker!

Hope


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

I would not be able to live with having only 1 step in order to board the trailer. It seemed too big of a leap to climb aboard and I would imagine it would only be worse if you didn't have a level campsite. !!!!!! I think you are WRONG about the one step, MY 31RQS has 3 steps I think other owners will agree!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

One step? Mr. Mark's 31RQS down the street has three steps. Maybe Gilligan had to rush to get that model ready for the RV show. Or maybe that's how Keystone is making the new models lighter, lol...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Somebody boo-boo'ed on the steps!! There's definitely THREE steps on the 31RQS, and it takes every one to get in there. I should know.......I just had to replace the steps due to my youngest son assuring me "the steps are up" 3 times before I pulled forward around a corner and couldn't see the steps in my mirrors. Sure did HEAR them, though, when they hit the side of my house and took out my phone service!!







New steps: $190 plus installation!!








Darlene


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

*!!!!!! I think you are WRONG about the one step, MY 31RQS has 3 steps I think other owners will agree!!!!!!!!!!*

SORRY - you are right and I made a typo in posting the incorrect model number -

We toured the *30QBHS LE *and it had only one step at each door. I apologize for listing the model incorrectly and in doing so did not mean to Offend !! any owners of the Outback Sydney 31RQS .

Hope


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

No offense taken. Just wanted to make sure you were correct. BTW, we love our 31RQS!

Mark


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

WIOutbacker said:


> We're kind of interested in upgrading to a 31RQS. I just can't take the slide out queen anymore. Where are the propane tanks located?
> 
> Thank you,
> John


The propane tanks are in a compartment in the side of the trailer. It's part of the big front storage area, but sectioned off and isolated on its own for obvious reasons.

If you have the TV for it (and you'll need a hefty one), the trailer is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

No offense taken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Would not want you to stop other people from buying one with wrong information being posted!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think the big picture is that Keystone is offering the Limited Edition models, Which a small number are being produced, dropping specific floorplans from the The Outback and Sydney line and I have seen posted and now heard that 5 new floor plans are being added. We have not seen the 5 brand new floor plans will be introduced in the March/April time frame.

I believe that we are seeing an evolution of the line that broadens the appeal to several groups of buyers by offering models up and down the spectrum. Which financially is a smart thing to do. The LE models will be a short term thing, but I believe that the "premium" items are going to be available on some of the Sydney Edition rigs. At least that is what I understand, or am led to believe.

For these reasons we are still holding out on trading or selling. Quite honestly I really want to see what happens here in about 6 months.

But we'll see how it all pans out. Until then I can help but stand back and say Keystone sales has been doing thier job. Causing talk about the line......







!!

Have a good one, Eric


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

outbacknjack said:


> We toured the *30QBHS LE *and it had only one step at each door.


Did the steps have a funny ridge with a handle on top??









They're supposed to unfold the steps!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Did the steps have a funny ridge with a handle on top??
> 
> 
> 
> ...










!

That's just wrong. LOL

But funny.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im still bummed that a couple months after we bought our 32BHDS they added the aluminum wheels. Mine came with a power, heat activated and rain sensing fantastic fan. looks like it is nicer than the one that is in them now. It was not listed as an option but maybe it was added by the dealer. I love that fan!! Anyways. im going to make a couple calls about the cost of those wheels. im sure i wont like what i hear.


----------

